# Flowerhorn or Trimac vs Red devil



## Fishjunky (Nov 11, 2005)

I was in my LFS today with my brother. He and I was thinking about getting a few flowerhorns. well my brother asked the $1,000,000,000 question ($45 @ that time LOL) . How bad is a flower horn? I used to work in a petstore and when I had one the store it would go at it with a reddevil. So I told him it was very simular to a red-devil. But the guy at the petstore said they are "more aggrssive then a Red-devil." I can't say I aggree with that so I'm going to have to ask those of you who have FH. What do you think? I know that it depends on the fish. But I would like to have a edjucated guess. You know like if I put a Red-devil same size as a texas both are brutes but most of the time the devil will come out dominate. Some may feel different but it would be good to here opinions on this one. Trimac, FlowerHorn,and last but not least the Red-devil.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I would just leave it as a tie. They are all large, highly agressive cichlids and to keep them as tankmates one would need a very large space.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

males tend to be more agressive them females. also if one is smaller then the other by even a bit then it cam make a difference.

i have a male devil 8 inches and a female devil 9ish inches and a female FH 8ish inches and out of all 3 the male red devil is the most mean and agressive i have to keep him seperate cause he beats on them.

then out of female vs female i still say the red devil female is more mean then the FH female


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

id say flowerhorn but my devil isnt big enough to be nasty yet 
but my new 4 inch flowerhorn is a mean little b1tch 
who has now gotten the name the bitch fish 
beating up on everything i had in there even my mean ass pike cichlid
now she lives with my red devil only and the devil hides in her cave flowerhorn keeps her in check but id say flowerhorn


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

I say both can be the same. I have both 12" male FH and a 12" male red devil. My FH is just pure mean to other fish where as my red devil is pretty mean to people, but still can be mean to other fish as well.

Yes, they both can easily turn the table either way, it depends who is more dominant.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Depends on the fish is my answer......the replies pretty much prove it


----------



## toerag2 (Feb 16, 2006)

I can only speak from MY experience...I've had all of them...still do in fact....the "individual" fish is the answer....I have a big Red Devil that will kill anything...haven't found a Dovii yet that will fight him back....I have Zaliosum that will fight to the death with my flowerhorn...neither will back off....my flowerhorn is indeed a terror and I haven't let them fight long enough to see which is the toughest...this guy pictured will kill anything I've ever tried with him...to the point of picking up my 18 inch pleco by the top fin and trying to crack him open on rocks and the side of the tank....I wish it wasn't so as he's one of the prettiest I've ever had and I've had literally hundreds of large Red Devils in my 35 years of collecting...have about 20 now.....each fish has it's own personality....this red devil is 15 inches long and just has a personality disorder...no doubt about it!!!!


----------



## Fishjunky (Nov 11, 2005)

Thankyou for your reply and input. I have had large male Dovii and nothing seems to compare to the insane measures those fish will go through to kill another fish! LOL! I have had red devils and man they can be really crazy as well. This flowerhorn that I have faught the Jag back pretty tough but seems to get punked pretty bad by a synodnis upside down cat! I mean he is running for his life. thank God the Syno isn't as interested in him as he very well could be. The 10" FH seems to be running the tank now that I took the Jag out. However that's not really saying much because he's in with Two gars (10" long nose and 18"short nose") a 4" Jackdempsy and a 5" female Dovii. But he seems more interested in running from the syno and hiding. I'm not impressed so far. I hope he gets more aggressive as he adjust to the tank.

I remember when I was a teen with a few years under my belt. I bought a large 13" male synspilum. On the advise of my LFS that it was a "large, powerful, aggressive cichlid". A beast in fact that would do really well with my two 6" jags and a 8" jack and it turned out that synspilum was a large panzy! (LOL!) of course I know better now but. Man some peoples idea of mean can be quite different. I had a huge Oscar that I used to say was mean (kept him alone) he would chase your hand etc... then I put a texas in his tank less then half his size and man you would have thought that oscar was in boiling water. Needless to say I seperated them right away. I know it can depend on the fish but I will need to know for sure that this Flower horn can hang when that female Dovii gets larger and when I go to stock the tank I will know what to get. I'm really wanting to get a smaller Jag and a pair of convicts. To keep the tank active. However I don't want to have to worry that the FH (although one of the prettiest fish I've seen) will have to go. What do you think?


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

i would have to say a fh can handle a dovii for a while but i heard when they get bigger it will be alot of fighting unless your goin with a 200 plus tank 
id say the convicts should be able to stay away from them so that should be ok 
and the jag as long as the size isnt to much diff you should be ok for a bit


----------

